# Fish options



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, I've got most of my tank stocked fish-wise. It's mainly down to coral selection. This is a 29 gallon reef tank. Current stock - Tiger pistol shrimp, yellow watchman gobi, 2 percula clowns, 10 blue hermit crabs, 2 black turbo snails (the mini ones that arent bulldozers lol), and 1 sand sifting star. I'm thinking about a skunk cleaner shrimp for the mini 1 gal refuge. As for the last fish I have debated a flame angel (a few months down the road of course, when the tank has fully matured and all the rock is live) What other fish would be good options for this? Looking for something small of course, and very vivid color, thats peaceful and reefsafe. Perhaps more reefsafe than the ify flame angel.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A Flame Angel would work, but is risky and would be pushing the limits in terms of the small tank size you have to offer.

I would prefer to see you look at a Royal Gramma, Six Line Wrasse, or a smaller species of Wrasse. Take a look at the Fairy and Flasher Wrasse selections here:
Wrasses


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation. I knew the angel might be pushing it in that size tank too.. I've seen recomendations anywhere from a 30 to a 75 gal min. tank size. I'm going to look into the hawaian flame wrasse some more!


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

YIKES! Dug around into the flame wrasse some more... at anywhere from 120-240 they aren't cheap, and looks like they need a bigger tank too. Any other suggestions of a bright orange/yellow/black fish that fits into what i'm looking for for under $100? Or at least a very active fish that has bright coloration. The activity of the flame angel and its coloration were my main attractions, and a LR algae eater was a nice plus too. 

If I do end up going with the flame angel, how long should my aquarium have been established before adding? I'm thinking I at least need to wait until all the rock has become live.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have a visible supply of copepods & amphipods in your sand bed, and the live rock has nice life, then a Flame Angel will prove to be a very hardy fish.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

There is a very nice supply of copepods and amphipods. I say that at least, a mandarin or anything to that extent would probably destroy that population in a week or less haha. I did end up getting a flame angel that I have had my eye on at the LFS for a couple of weeks now after all, and he has been doing great. It will probably be in the main tank sometime later this week. But is the shorter QT time ok since it was already in the fish shop tank for 2-3 weeks and pre-treated for the common diseases?

Also with the adition of the fuge my algae growth has cut in less than half, and coraline growth has increased quite a bit. Is a veggie clip a good idea for the flame to feed on between meals if it ever clears off the remaining algae from the rockwork?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

In a reef environment I would feed algae sheets very lightly. I feed them in bulk in my FOWLR, but in a reef you want more control of nutrient input. As the Flame settles into the main tank, I would feed the same foods daily that you are feeding in the Q tank. As time goes on, cut back to smaller feedings.

I would suggest a Q for at least 3 weeks minimum. This is not only for observation, but to allow the fish to boost its immunity in a stress free environment.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Also when purchasing a flame angel, you want to buy it at a LFS. i know the price isn't going to be the same as online, but you get to observe it. A flame angel has to pick at everything, the sand, rock, plants, glass, everything. If they are not, it could be that they have brain issues, likely from poisoning. Don't get that one. Also, you will want to get the LFS to feed the guy. If it eats then get him, but get some, not a lot (unless it's a food you feed already), and use that in the QT. Do this so that you can ensure the fish not only eats, but can be wened onto your food of choice.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

All great tips guys! I get lucky and have some decent guys that work at the LFS nearby. A couple of the guys I know to avoid.. but the owner and one of his very limited part time guys are great and always helpful with TRUTHFUL info. so far at least haha. 

I have gotten the angel already and so far it is doing GREAT. Eating off the LR and the few snippets of algae on the sides of the tank, also loves the flake I have been using. (Wasn't worried about it eating flake as it had been in the lfs tank for so long) I was concerned as to wether it would eat off of the LR or not because it did not have that option there.  So far so good, only one small spot on its very bottom fin, and It looks more like it got stung by something.. perhaps a stray aiptasia in the QT I don't know about. I'll not bother it with anything unless it spreads or remains for another week. 

Thanks for all the helpful advice!


----------

